# CA18det cooling system?



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Hey guys, does anybody on here know of a bleed valve or some way to bleed the cooling system on the ca18det? My car has been overheating and i have already replaced the thermostat, but today i noticed that the coolant in my overflow tank was spurting around, leading me to believe i have an air pocket in my system. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

if youre looking at the front of the car (on the stock CA radiator) it will be on the bottom right of the radiator, with a little tube and plastic twist valve

the only time i had that happen to me (the resovior doing that) it was actually boiling from the heat, turns out i didnt have any coolant actually IN the system/radiator

(the lesson learned there, if you have a helper, make sure they understand to fill the radiator, not the resovior after you flush and fill)

just open the radiator cap, (not while its overheating !_!) see if you need more coolant.... when i actually had something *in* there, the temp gauge never went above half.... you may have a leak






CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Hey guys, does anybody on here know of a bleed valve or some way to bleed the cooling system on the ca18det? My car has been overheating and i have already replaced the thermostat, but today i noticed that the coolant in my overflow tank was spurting around, leading me to believe i have an air pocket in my system. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdm_rs13 (Apr 10, 2005)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Hey guys, does anybody on here know of a bleed valve or some way to bleed the cooling system on the ca18det? My car has been overheating and i have already replaced the thermostat, but today i noticed that the coolant in my overflow tank was spurting around, leading me to believe i have an air pocket in my system. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


take the radiator cap off and start your car... just let it idle; sometimes, this helps the air pocket out.


----------

